# LG-Ni 1000



## Golden Egg (21 März 2011)

Guten Morgen,

Kann mir jemand sagen aus was das Messelement  "LG-Ni 1000" bei Temperaturfühlern besteht?

Ni könnte ja laut PSE Nickel sein. Aber was bedeutet das LG?


----------



## SW-Mech (21 März 2011)

LG könnte Landis&Gyr bedeuten (heisst heute Siemens Division Building Control)

Hier ein Link:
http://www.google.ch/url?sa=t&sourc...r6WmAw&usg=AFQjCNHVvp3ZK0D7vuTZZExARWysoHRItA


----------



## Golden Egg (21 März 2011)

SW-Mech schrieb:


> LG könnte Landis&Gyr bedeuten (heisst heute Siemens Division Building Control)
> 
> Hier ein Link:
> http://www.google.ch/url?sa=t&sourc...r6WmAw&usg=AFQjCNHVvp3ZK0D7vuTZZExARWysoHRItA



Jup bei den Siemensfühlern bin ich darauf gestoßen.^^

ok danke


----------



## uncle_tom (21 März 2011)

die L&G Fühler sind "Ni1000 TK5000" Fühler.
Die haben eine andere Widerstandskennlinie als normale "DIN Ni1000" Fühler.

Siehe: Widerstandskennlinien

Manche Analogeingangskarten bzw. Klemmen können diesen Fühlertyp nicht direkt verarbeiten !

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------

